# Anglertreffen in Meschendorf 5.-7. Oktober / jetzt wirds ernst



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2001)

Moin Freunde!
Dies soll ein Forum für alle Teilnehmer an dem Megaevent. 
In der kommenden Woche kommt mein Kumpel Bernd zu mir um alle Eizelheiten abzusprechen. Hier nun erst noch mal alle Teilnehmer:
01. Jörg Schneider (M-S)
02. Bernd Bartels (Zimmervermieter)
03. Franky
04. Martin (mit Frau)
05. Uwe
06. Hecht 24
07. Hajo (Angelsuchmaschiene)
08. Angelheini
09. Heini`s Frau (Claudia)
10. Zander09
11. Hummer
12. Meeresangler01
13. Guen 
14. ein Kumpel von Hajo
15. Albatros
16. Hubert Heider (Fischerfritz)
17. Norman Salker (Kumpel von Heini)
18. Dok
19. Amazone 01
20. Marco Fehre (Kumpel von Heini)Die Übernachtungen sind für jeden von Euch gesichert. Ich möchte nur alle bitten bringt bitte Bettwäsche mit oder einen Schlafsack. 
So nun an die Planung! Was wollen wir ausser angeln noch alles machen und was brauchen wir alles? 
Freitag wenn die meißten von Euch kommen wollen wir Brandungsangeln das ist ja fast schon sicher denke ich mal. Wollen wir dann am Strand grillen? Oder nach dem angeln was machen, das könnte aber spät werden. 
Am Samstag gehts mit der Wenke auf die See! (dreimalaufholzklopf) Das wird voraussichtlich bis 15 oder 16 Uhr dauern. Was kommt danach? Ausruhen und den Abend beim grillen und Lagerfeuer ausklingen lassen und sabbeln oder wieder Brandungsangeln? Es wäre aber auch beides möglich denn wie schon erwähnt ist der Strand nur über die Wiese.
Für alles was wir machen brauchen wir logischerweise Material. Und da sollten wir uns abstimmen wer was mitbringt. 
Also haut in die Tasten und bringt Vorschläge!!!------------------

           www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de       
 [2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 26-09-2001 um 21:05.]


----------



## Fischerfritz (21. September 2001)

Hi grillen und fischen und das alles in der Nähe der Unterkunft echt stark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Wo ist den genau die Unterkunft (Adresse ? ).
Um die Organisation nicht noch mehr zu belasten könnten wir doch sicher selbst nach Verpflegung schaun oder ??
Ich bin übrigens schon am frühen Freitag anwesend,  wo treffen sich den die früheintreffenden Boardler den da? Eine Angelberechtigung werd ich mir dann woll auch selbst im Wattwurm besorgen.Hoffentlich macht das Wetter auch gut mit dan wird`s sicher ne Gaudi !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fischerfritz


----------



## Guen (21. September 2001)

Hi ,ich sprech mich mal mit Albi ab !
Wir wollen ja ein Schlauchboot mitbringen ,wie weit müssen wir in etwa  rausfahren ?Zum Material : Was brauchen wir denn ?Sollen wir Grillfleisch etc. mitbringen oder was anderes ?
Aber wie gesagt ,ich sprech erstmal mit Albi !Ich freu mich schon riesig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Gruss Guen[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Guen am 21-09-2001 um 18:03.]


----------



## Dok (21. September 2001)

Wir sind für alles offen, aber sollten wir das mit dem Grillen nicht lieber vom Wetter abhänig machen....?

------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Mitglied der IG-Angeln***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## Guen (21. September 2001)

Abgrillen und Angroggen !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2001)

Grillen geht immer. Sogar bei Schneetreiben. Die Osterbesucher wissen ja was ich meine. Wie gesagt man könnte auch ein großes kuschelieges Feuer machen. Sollte es regnen was ich nicht hoffe, könnte man vieleicht ein Partyzelt aufbauen. Das geht ruck zuck.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Albatros (22. September 2001)

Ja, wat is denn, seit gestern keine Vorschläge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich versuchs mal:Also, um den Organisatoren mal eine ganze Menge Arbeit abzunehmen, schlage ich vor: Das Grillfleisch und die Getränke bringt jeder für sich selbst mit. Das vereinfacht die Sache, keiner kann meckern daß es ihm nicht schmeckt, keine Probleme bei der Abrechnerei!Zum Angeln (Fr. u. So.) wird es schwierig alle Leute unter einem Hut zu bekommen. Die einen wollen Brandungsangeln, die anderen wollen mit dem mitgebrachten Boot raus und einige wollen viel. nur ein bißchen feiern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder ähnliche Aktivitäten. Da werden sich sicherlich ein paar Gruppen zusammen tun, denke ich.Nun kommt natürlich das beisammen sein! Vor Ort, sollten wir bestimmte Uhrzeiten absprechen an denen wir zusammen Mittags bzw. Abends grillen, ein kleines bißchen Trinken usw. Nun stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wer bringt einen großen Grill mit, habe selber einen 270 kg Steingrill im Garten stehen, glaube den laß ich besser zu Hause
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gut wäre so ein Schwenkgrill, aber wer hat einen?Einen großen Sack Holzkohle könnte jemand mitbringen, der vor Ort wohnt und noch ein bißchen Platz im Auto hat. Wie gesagt, daß ganze war nur ein Vorschlag, aber da hier noch keiner die Initiative ergriffen hat, dachte ich, ich mach mal einen Vorschlag.Schließe mich aber auch sehr gerne der Mehrheit an
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2001)

Na das ist doch schon mal was für den Anfang. Also einen Grill brauch niemand mitbringen sowas haben wir in allen größen vor Ort. Die Idee das jeder sein Fleisch und Würschtel selber mitbringt finde ich iO. Um Holzkohle werde ich mich dann mal kümmern. Ich hoffe es gibt noch welche. Im Januar wollte ich auch mal welche kaufen und da war nirgens so etwas zu bekommen.
was wir Freitag und Sonntag noch so angeln sollten wir vor Ort absprechen. Ich würde sagen jeder bringt an Angelsachen mit wozu er Bock hat und dann schaun wa mal.
Ne Kiste Lübzer bringe ich auch mit. 

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Franky (23. September 2001)

Ich denke mal, das Angeln am Samstag machen wir mal ganz spontan.
Freitag Brandungsgrillen ist doch super! Für alle Fälle stöber ich nochmal im Schuppen herum, falls keine Kohle mehr aufzutreiben ist. &acute;Ne Kiste Beck&acute;s ist schon eingeplant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie wollen wir das Samstag/Sonntag mit Frühstück machen? Insb. Kaffee (Tee (für Günni und Albi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













) geht ja auch nicht ohne Hilfsmittelchen. Ich pack dann mal &acute;ne Packung Toast und ein Glas Nutella ein.@ Jörg:
Teller/Tasse/Besteck sollte jeder selber mitbringen, oder???

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2001)

Über Frühstück muß ich mit Bernd reden ebenso über Teller Tasse Besteck aber ich denke das könnt Ihr zu Hause lassen. Da werde ich noch genau zu Bescheid geben. Wie gesagt Bernd kommt die Woche her und dann machen wir Pläne.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Albatros (23. September 2001)

@franky  an Tee habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, brauch ich auch nicht! Guen nimmt sogar auf einem 4 mtr. Ruderboot Tee, Kluntjes, Teetassen und Stövchen mit, daß vergisst er nach Rerik ganz sicher nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Angelheini (24. September 2001)

Hallo Leute,ich werde nun auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich würde gern am Samstag in die Brandung gehen, da ich am Freitag noch arbeiten muß und mir das dann zu hektisch werden könnte.
Wir kommen aber mit Sicherheit am Freitag zum Strand zum grillen, groggen, sabbeln oder ähnliches, wenn Ihr dort sein solltet.
Berliner Bier ist dann auch wieder dabei und was zum Grillen bringen wir ebenfalls mit.Wir freuen uns schon mächtig.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Uwe (24. September 2001)

Ich denke &acute;ne Kiste Bier und ein paar Stücke von einem toten Schwein werden ich im Auto neben dem Bellyboot, den Brandungsruten und den Bootsangeln unterbringen können.
Wenn fürs Früstück irgendwas besorgt werden muss stehe ich auch zur Verfügung...ich freu mich schon riesig!!!Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (26. September 2001)

So MS,
ich wollte zwar ausser der Reihe bei Euch vorbeischauen, aber das wird wohl wieder nix.Unser Sportwart hat unser Gemeinschaftsangeln wegen dem Schurcup auf den 6.10. vorverlegt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. September 2001)

Tja Marco ist schade aber was solls. Das geht vor und ist ok. Da brauchst Dich doch nicht entschuldigen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. September 2001)

Hallo Leute!
Leider muß ich bekannt geben das Tiffy absagen mußte. Er hat dringende geschäftliche Termine. Dafür kommt dann jetzt Zander09 mit, ein Kumpel von Guen und Alba.
Was wir so alles essen wollen (grillen) ist ja so weit geklärt. Besteck und Teller braucht Ihr auch nicht mitbringen sagte ich schon. Bettwäsche oder Schlafsack bitte mitbringen sagte ich auch schon mal. 
Nun gehts ums Frühstück. Wenn jeder noch ne Kleinigkeit mitbringt ist die Geschichte auch schnell vergessen. 
Ich kaufe ein Paket Kaffee. Wenn jemand Tee benötigt bringe er sich diesen bitte selber mit. Desweiteren wären vieleicht ein paar Eier nicht schlecht, Wurstaufschnitt, Käse, Lätta, Rama oder Butter brauchen wir auch. 
Meldet Euch und schreibt Eure Meinungen sonst wird dies Thema noch dicht gemacht wegen mangelnder Beteiligung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Albatros (26. September 2001)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, ich werde von all dem was Jörg aufgezählt hat reichlich mitnehmen. Den gesamten Tee für alle würde ich gerne spendieren, also wenn jemand noch Teekannen hat, möge er diese mitbringen. Das mit dem Tee liegt wohl daran, daß ich immer so viel Skat spiele und bei den Präsentkörben meist immer Tee drin ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Albatros am 26-09-2001 um 22:17.]


----------



## Guen (26. September 2001)

Hi ,also Eier ,Käse,Aufschnitt und solche Dinge bringen Albi und ich bestimmt mit !Gruss Guen


----------



## Franky (27. September 2001)

Also, auf meinem Zettel steht bereits neben der Kiste Becks und dem annern Kleinkram was man so braucht, noch &acute;ne Packung Toast und Nutella...PS: achtung an Albi und Günni: mein Schlachter bietet neuerdings Friesenschitzel an... Ist bei Euch schon ein Bevölkerungsrückgang zu verzeichnen?? Ich würde HB großräumig umschiffen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PPS: nichtsdestotrotz pack ich mal davon auch noch was ein - weil ist lecker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Uwe (27. September 2001)

Wie siehts aus mit Brot oder alternativ Brötchen???
Könne wir welche besorgen, sonst würde ich Toast und Brot mitbringen...Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Albatros (27. September 2001)

@franky Friesenschnitzel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wohl von ner ostfriesischen Kuh wa? Ne, bisher noch kein Bevölkerungsrückgang, aber wenn bist Du der erste der es erfährt, aber hoffentlich nicht in Rerik
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------





 Gruß Albatros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Albatros am 27-09-2001 um 17:42.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. September 2001)

Na also. Das höhrt sich doch alles super an. Mit frischen Brötchen ist es zumindest Samstag so ne Sache denn da müssen wir spätestens dreiviertelsieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auf dem Schiff sein und Brötchen gibs nur in Rerik beim Bäcker. Mir zumindest is das zum Frühstück sowiso zu zeitig. Aber wir könnten ja Brötchen holen und auf dem Schiff dann was essen. Da gibs nemlich erst zum Mittag Suppe und so lange nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also könnten Toastbrote schon nicht schlecht sein denn zum grillen bräuchten wir ja auch was an Brot oder Brötchen.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## havkat (27. September 2001)

Saacht ma Jungens, trefft ihr euch zum Fressen oder zum Fischen?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wünsch euch gutes Wetter, Petri Heil und jede Menge Fun (werdet ihr sowieso haben, schätze ich) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Guen (27. September 2001)

Wieso angeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???Wer spricht hier denn von angeln ?Muss ich etwa Angelgeräte mitbringen ?Gruss Guen


----------



## hecht24 (27. September 2001)

Also könnten Toastbrote schon nicht schlecht sein


----------



## Albatros (27. September 2001)

Hi Hecht24
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




habe eben mit Guen und Zander09 gesprochen. Da Zander09 jetzt eingesprungen ist, werden wir wohl mit 2 Booten anreisen, also pack nicht zu viel Brandungszeugs ein, eher eine leichte Pilkrute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dafür um so mehr Toastbrote, für die Karpfen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Albatros am 27-09-2001 um 21:11.]


----------



## Franky (27. September 2001)

Ääähm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 Boote???? Ihr wisst aber schon, daß ihr dort schlecht die Steilküste runterslippen könnt, oder???? Es sind zwar genug Leute da, aber die Kähne müssen auch die 200m ans Wasser geschleppt werden.@ Jörg:
Oder gibts da noch ne Möglichkeit, die Kähne heil UND BEQUEM in die Ostsee zu schmeissen???

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Albatros (28. September 2001)

Hi Franky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das eine ist ein Schlauchboot Zodiac Cadett 310, Gewicht: 33kg, mit Sliprollen hinten am Spiegel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das andere ist ein Pioner 12, Länge 3,50 mtr, Gewicht ca. 90 kg auf einem Trailer, aber mit 3 Mann wohl 200 mtr. zu tragenMir ist zwar klar, daß das nicht die geeigneten Ostseeboote sind, aber wir wollen der "Menke" ja nicht hinterher fahren und bleiben in Reichweite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Albatros am 27-09-2001 um 23:47.]


----------



## Uwe (28. September 2001)

@Albatros
Na da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich mit meinem Belly Boot nicht das einzige Ziel für die Brandungsanglerbleie bin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber im ernst, ich find&acute;s schon besser, wenn noch mehr Leute auf dem Wasser sind. Wegen die Sicherheit. Und ich denke, mit euren Bötchen werdet ihr auch nur bei entsprechendem Wetter und nicht allzuweit raus rausschippern...Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Albatros (28. September 2001)

@uwe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 quote:
Und ich denke, mit euren Bötchen werdet ihr auch nur bei entsprechendem Wetter und nicht allzuweit raus rausschippern...
 Na klar, die Sicherheit geht erst mal vor und dann werden wir es den Brandungsanglern mal zeigen, oder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Albatros (28. September 2001)

genau so siehts aus, wir lassen keinen vorbei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. September 2001)

Moin die Boote müssen nicht bei uns die Wiese runter geschleppt werden. 200 Meter weiter ist man fast am Strand und da geht es besser.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Albatros (28. September 2001)

Moin Jörg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oki doki, danke für die Info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## hecht24 (28. September 2001)

hi albi
jo leichtes pilken is ok.

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Uwe (29. September 2001)

Die Fische werden gar nicht bis zu ihren Würmern kommen, weil wir sie vorher wegfangen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. September 2001)

Hallo!
Den Anfahrtsweg hat jeder von Euch bekommen. Hoffe ich mal. Wer nicht soll sich melden!
Wenn Ihr nun von Rerik nach Meschendorf fahrt kommt Ihr hier vorbei.Dieses Tor wird dann offen sein und Franky hat ein Anglerboard Banner angebracht. Also fahrt Ihr dort durch das Tor verlasst das Auto und wenn Ihr auf dem Hof niemanden findet dann geht durch das kleine Waldstück über die Wiese bis zum Strand. Spätestens dort werden dann einige Leute sein die sich auskennen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

          www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de      
 [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 29-09-2001 um 19:37.]


----------



## Albatros (29. September 2001)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




schlafen wir etwa in der Bude rechts auf dem Foto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dann werde ich wohl doch meinen Anglerschirm mitnehmen, falls es zu regnen  anfängt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ne, Spaß beiseite, freu mich schon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Albatros am 29-09-2001 um 20:48.]


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. September 2001)

@ AlbatrosNimm noch einen Arbeitsschutzhelm mit.
Man kan ja nie wissen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ist doch ne richtige Nobelherberge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. September 2001)

Jo, mit der Anfrage hatte ich gerechnet. 
Genau das ist Eure Pension also bringt Euch wasserfeste Schlafanzüge mit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

          www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de      
 [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 29-09-2001 um 21:57.]


----------



## Albatros (29. September 2001)

na, bevor die Bude einbricht, hau ich mich lieber im Schlafsack an Strand, Schlauchboot über`n Kopf als Regenschutz und gut is wieder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Franky (30. September 2001)

Mensch, was seid ihr denn für Weicheier??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Fehlt noch, daß ihr Schiß vor den Fledermäusen habt, die einen im Schlaf überfallen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das kann ja heiter werden mit Euch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Albatros (30. September 2001)

Fleeeedermäuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich sag ja, ich schlaf am Strand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He Franky, das Board Moderator sieht richtig stark aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Dorsch1 (30. September 2001)

na Leute wenn ich all diese Vorbereitungen hier lese,dann würde ich am liebsten mitkommen.Geht aber leider nicht.
Das nächste mal werde ich aber versuchen es so einzurichten das ich mit dabei bin.Schon wegen der Unterkunft mit Fleedermäusen.








Nein,Spaß beiseite.Das nächste mal bin ich bei.Auch wenn der Weg von mir bis nach Rerik sehr weit ist.Vieleicht kommt ja noch ein Bayer dann mit.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Franky (30. September 2001)

Aey Boah! Da war Dok aber fix... 
Muß das soo deutlich sein...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Guen (1. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leutz ,mir ist es egal wo ich penne !
Ja ,ja ,unser Albi ist schon ein Weichei ,das hat Franky richtig erkannt , hoffentlich regnet es nicht ,sonst bleibt er die ganze Zeit im Auto sitzen  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich könnte da noch ein paar Stories zum Besten geben !Gruss Guen


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2001)

Hey Günni, heb Dir die mal für Freitag- und Samstag-Abend auf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Da ham wa wenigsten was...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Oktober 2001)

Moin!
Bringt Euch mal alle Heringspaternoster mit!
Der Dorsch war nicht so doll unterwegs am vergangenen Wochenende, das habe ich von verschiedenen Schiffen gehört. Dafür beißt Hering um so besser. Also wenn Ihr so was dabei habt kann das nicht schaden.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Dok (1. Oktober 2001)

...dumme Frage vom Admin!Was fürne Rute nimmt man zum Heringsangeln? (ich meine Länge und Wurfgewicht.....)

------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Mitglied der IG-Angeln***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Oktober 2001)

Spinn oder Hechtrute ist iO. für Hering

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Oktober 2001)

Wie sieht es aus, wollen wir Donnerstag Abend noch mal chaten um letzte Fragen auszuräumen? 
Hier zum Beispiel:  http://angelsuchmaschine.mainchat.de/ 

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Albatros (1. Oktober 2001)

@guen fällt Dir nicht mal was besseres ein, als immer über die Kollegen zu lästern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## hecht24 (1. Oktober 2001)

@joerg
is ne 50 lbs rute ausreichend fuer hering?








------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Guen (1. Oktober 2001)

@Franky :  logisch@Albi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (1. Oktober 2001)

quote:
Ja ,ja ,unser Albi ist schon ein Weichei ,das hat Franky richtig erkannt , hoffentlich regnet es nicht ,sonst bleibt er die ganze Zeit im Auto sitzen ! 
@guen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2001)

Na, das kann ja was werden mit Euch.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










KLeine Info noch mal eben so am Rande... Uwe und ich planen gegen Mittag in Meschendorf zu sein. Je nach Wetter (und Wind) sind wir entweder auf dem Gelände oder am Strand (wie auf dem Schild am Tor angepriesen), oder dümpeln im BB auf der Ostsee herum.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Fischerfritz (1. Oktober 2001)

Hi ich denke ich fahr schon mal am Do.
Abend los und übernachte dann auf halber Strecke, am Freitag dann denn letzen 400km
run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und bis zum mittag bin ich dann auch da.Hab mich heute schon mit so ein paar Dorschpilker eingedeckt ich hoff mal da stehn die Heringe auch drauf!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Fischerfritz


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2001)

Hey Fritz,wenn das Pilker in der 500 g Klasse sind, kannste die Heringe locker damit erschlagen - ab 700 g reicht die Druckwelle beim Einschlag ins Wasser aus, um die Heringe an die Oberfläche zu  bringen...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler01 (2. Oktober 2001)

Moin Jörgzum Chat kann ich leider nicht kommen da ich arbeiten muss. Wenn noch etwas wichtiges sein sollte dann erscheint das ja wohl auch hier auf dem Board. Hast Du eigentlich meine Mail bekommen? 
Wie lange fährt man eigentlich von Lübeck bis nach Rerik? Je länger ich vorher noch mal schlafen kann deso besser! Gruß
Thomas[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler01 am 02-10-2001 um 02:25.]


----------



## Uwe (2. Oktober 2001)

@MS,
kann leider auch nicht in den Chat
Ich muss Do Sachenpacken (hoffentlich passt alles in den Kofferraum), noch Geheimvorfächer binden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, vielleicht das eine oder andere Ritual mit meiner Frau celebrieren, damit Petrus uns günstig gestimmt ist...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ausserdem ist mein Modem z.H. im Ar...
Wenns also was ganz wichtiges gibt, muss Franky mir es am Fr kundtuen.Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Guen (2. Oktober 2001)

Hi Franky ,womit angelst Du vom BB aus ?Gruss Guen


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2001)

Hi Günni,mit ner Rute - womit denn sonst... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Schleppnetz wäre sonst ja mal ne Alternative... Uwe, das müssen wir Freitag nochmal ausdiskutieren... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Scherz beiseite, Spaß komm her... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich nehme meine MeFo-Blinker und -Wobbler mit. Vielleicht noch ein paar 35 g Pilkerchen und Testweise die "Cykaden" vom DAM.
Außerdem kommt wohl eine Naturköder-Schleppmontage mit Nachläufer-Watti-Kneifer-Cocktail zum Ersteinsatz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haltet nur die Daumen, daß Wind und Wetter mitspielen!!! Wäre doch schade, wenn ihr die Boote auch noch umsonst mitschleppt...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Uwe (2. Oktober 2001)

@ Guen
grundsätzlich ist das dieselbe Angelei wie vom kleinen Boot. Nur mit noch weniger Geschirr, weil kein Platz.
Ich habe bisher immer mit 15-20g Blinkern geangelt - und gefangen! Man angelt ja nicht tiefer als 4m, alles andere ist zu weit draussen-und zu gefährlich.
Mit Wurm wird halt der erste Versuch. Hängt aber auch mit der Drift zusammen. 
Hoffentlich lässt das Wetter oder vielmehr der Wind uns überhaupt raus und vor allem wieder rein...Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Dok (2. Oktober 2001)

Zum Chat werde ich auch nicht können...arbeit!Aber müssen wir außer Bier, Gillzeug, Brot, Angelsachen, guter Laune und einem 800g Blei zum Heringe fangen sonst noch was mitbringen?Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Einfriermöglichkeiten aus? (Nur für den Fall das doch irgendjemand einen Fisch erwischt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Mitglied der IG-Angeln***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## Albatros (2. Oktober 2001)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sagt mal, ich habe mal in einem Bericht gesehen, daß man vom Boot aus auch gezielt mit Gummifischen, darüber 1 oder 2 Beifänger (Twister) auf Dorsch erfolgreich angeln kann, ob sich ein Versuch lohnt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oder sind generell schlanke MeFo - Blinker zu bevorzugen? Wenn ja, welche Farben?

------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2001)

Hi Albi,das ist ne gute Frage... Ich würde da mal ganz einfach sagen, daß wir uns da rantasten müssen... Blau, orange-gelb-rot, schwarz-rot, silber... Kann alles fangen.Ich wollte aber nochmal kurz anbieten, Euren Brandungsruten diese sagenhafte "Leuchtspitze" zu verpassen. Heißklebe ist generell im Koffer, aber den nötigen Schrumpfschlauch hab ich auch noch im Keller gefunden und eingepackt...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Oktober 2001)

@Thomas: Ich glaube das Du von Lübeck 1,5 Stunden einplanen solltest. Ich bin die Strecke noch nicht gefahren aber so sollte das passen. Ich hoffe das du uns in Rerik dann auch findest.@Dok ans einfrieren ist gedacht.@all Pilker können alle Farben fängig sein aber da zur Zeit der Hering stark vertreten ist sollte man auf jeden Fall einen blauen oder grün-blauen Pilk dabei haben.
Schiggen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Muß man mal probieren. Ob es fängig ist kann ich heute auch noch nicht sagen.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Angelheini (2. Oktober 2001)

Hai Leute,wenn Ihr alle am Donnerstag Sachen packen wollt, ich übrigens ja auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , können wir doch morgen um 20:00 bei Marco chatten.
Oder feiert Ihr alle unsere Einheit um diese Zeit noch ?Gruß AngelheiniP.S.
@Jörg, was ist Schiggen ?------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de

[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Angelheini am 02-10-2001 um 22:15.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Oktober 2001)

Jo können wir auch, ich aber dann nur mit einem Auge denn Morgen kommt Bernd um die Kleinigkeiten abzusprechen. Kann ja aber auch nicht von Nachteil sein falls Ihr noch Anfragen an Bernd habt. Also ich bin dann on.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2001)

Ich denke auch, wir sollten uns morgen gegen 20:30 treffen... Ich hoffe, daß ich dann zu Hause bin!!!!@ Jörg:
wir schalten uns spätestens Donnerstag abend nochmal kurz!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Guen (2. Oktober 2001)

Apropos Jörg ,ich wollte mich schon im Vorfeld für Deine Arbeit bedanken !Unterkünfte für 20 Personen ,Schiff chartern und dabei immer cool !Klasse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss Guen[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Guen am 02-10-2001 um 22:56.]


----------



## Albatros (3. Oktober 2001)

Sag mal Guen, ist da irgendwas was ich wissen müßte, da du auf fast jeden meiner Beiträge ein contra hast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Meerforellen gibt es hier, ja das stimmt. Alle paar Jahre mal wird mal eine beim BVO gemeldet. Jedes Jahr verirrt sich auch mal eine in den Reusen der Berufsfischer, aber meist sind es Lachse! Übrigens auch Waller gibt es bei uns in Ostfriesland, angelt auch keiner gezielt drauf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Albatros am 03-10-2001 um 01:35.]


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2001)

Contra !!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Gruss GuenPS.Mal Thorsten fragen wie schwer sein letzter Waller aus dem Knockster Tief war !


----------



## Albatros (3. Oktober 2001)

@franky Tja, dann werde ich wohl meine ganzen MeFo - Blinker einpacken, dann ist sicherlich die richtige Farbe dabei, ups, ich habe ja nur einen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber dafür, das es bei uns keine Meerforellen gibt ist es ja schon allerhand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich seh schon, muß mir wohl noch ein bißchen Zeugs zulegen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2001)

Es gibt hier Meerforellen !!!!!!!!!!!Angelt aber niemand gezielt drauf ,ich bin auch nicht sicher ob sich das lohnt !Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2001)

Hallo , wie sind die Wetteraussichten fürs WE ?Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Oktober 2001)

Die einen sagen so die anderen so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Muß man abwarten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Guen (3. Oktober 2001)

Super ,nehmen wir "so" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gruss Guen


----------



## Fischerfritz (5. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,
ich sitz die nächste 5 Min im Auto und drive mal los.
Hoffe das die Autobahn mal frei ist.Fischerfritz
meine Handy Nr. ist 0170 2904612


----------



## Albatros (5. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leutz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wir fahren jetzt auch gleich los, wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und haltet die Ohren steif
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (5. Oktober 2001)

Und er kommt doch !!!ICH komme Heute Abend zu grillen vorbei Maedels. Und wehe ich bin da nun alleine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuer alle anderen:
Zur Unterhaltung einer Party trägt niemand so viel bei wie diejenigen, die gar nicht da sind."
"Audrey Hepburn; engl.-am. Schauspielerin; 1929-1993"------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

           www.funfishingteam.de        [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von FFT_Webmaster am 05-10-2001 um 10:36.]


----------



## Angelheini (6. Oktober 2001)

Mensch Marco,das is ja ne tolle Überraschung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir fahren in 2 Stunden los.
Also, allen schönes Wochenende.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Guen (7. Oktober 2001)

Sind zurück !War superklasse !!!Gruss Guen


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Oktober 2001)

@ GuenNa ich glaube ich hab da wieder etwas verpasst.
Freut mich das es super war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Albatros (7. Oktober 2001)

jo, schließe mich Guen an. Es war echt spitzenmäßig, vor allen mit unseren kleinen Booten, aber mehr wird vorerst noch nicht verraten. Ich denke mal, daß Jörg bei den hunderten von Foto`s die er gemacht hat einen schönen Bericht ins Board stellen wird
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. Oktober 2001)

So, dann kann ich mich ja auch zurueck melden. Haette ich das Freitag Abend noch gemacht, haette ich wohl vor Fragen keine Ruhe mehr gehabt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Freitag Abend war Super Klasse, Ich hatte selten einen solch schoenen Erholsamen Abend direkt am Wasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich freue mich schon auf die Mafiafotos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

          www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Dok (7. Oktober 2001)

Auch wir sind zurück!Das Wochenende war echt super und ich/wir freuen und schon auf das nächste!!!Die Rückfahrt war die Hölle! Wir sind mehr als 7 1/2 Stunden gefahren, grrrr!
Aber das Wochenende war es wert!!!PS: Franky und Co´wie seid Ihr denn duchgekommen?

------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Mitglied der IG-Angeln***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## hecht24 (7. Oktober 2001)

hi dok
war in hamburg im stau
habt hier heute noch was gefangen?

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Angelheini (7. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute,wir sind gut durchgekommen, hatten es ja auch nicht so weit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das Wochenende war sehr schön, ich habe heute sogar Muskelkater vom gestrigen Angelmarathon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Vielen Dank nochmal an Jörg und Bernd, die die Sache echt spitzenmäßig organisiert und durchgezogen haben und an alle, die dabei waren und uns paar schöne Tage verschafften.Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2001)

Hiho!
Ich bin um 18:30 zu Hause gewesen. Punkt 13:00 in Meschendorf losgeeirt und nur einen kurzen Boxenstop in Stillhorn gehabt.
Hamburch war dicht und kurz hinter Sittensen gings im Schneckentempo nach Bockel... Ich schien aber der letzte im Stau gewesen zu sein, denn im Radio war nix zu hören gewesen.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Oktober 2001)

Das ist ja ganz schön fies mit so viel Stau. Ich hatte schon mit der Müdigkeit zu kämpfen obwohl ich nur eine Stunde gefahren bin. Ich glaube 7 Stunden hätte ich heute nicht mehr geschafft im Auto. Ich bewundere Euch und freue mich das alle gesund Zuhause angekommen sind.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Oktober 2001)

Ach übrigens die ersten Fotos sind im Bilderforum zu sehen.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Fischerfritz (7. Oktober 2001)

Jo ab jetzt bin ich auch wieder da (nach 10,5 Std, Fahrt oder besser Stau im gegensatz in Richtung Norden waren es nur 7,5 Std. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Jo Dorsch1 da haste was verpasst!!!!
War echt klasse und super zusammen. 
Wär nur heute nicht die vielen Stau`s gewesenFischerfritz


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Oktober 2001)

@ FischerfritzDas nächste mal bin ich bei.
Brauchst dann von hier unten nicht allein diesen weiten Weg fahren.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Meeresangler01 (8. Oktober 2001)

Hizum Glück konnte ich den Stau noch rechtzeitig umfahren und war nach 3 Stunden Fahrt zurück. Das Treffen war spitzenmässig, aber auch sehr anstrengend. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Treffen.Gruß
Thomas


----------

